# Nastech (formerly Torrington) revisit, Coventry, July 09



## sj9966 (Aug 14, 2009)

I visited for the first time back in April you can see that report  here

I was off work a few weeks back with not a lot to do and as it is only 5 minutes away, I decided to go back for another look.

I was amazed to see how much more trashed it has got inside in such a short time. 

There is a planning application for a cash & carry and other outlets to be erected on the site.

It will be pulled down soon, which will be a shame as it is quite a good looking red brick building under the steel cladding that was bolted on to the front and one side of the building when Nastech took ownership.

















Upstairs offices, the suspended ceiling will not be suspended for much longer.


----------



## Krypton (Aug 15, 2009)

I can hear the crunching of the lightbulbs as you are stepping around in there. Then getting your bag stuck to wires and the large metal things hanging down. 
Looks cool, what was Nastech BTW?

Jack


----------



## GoatHarraser (Oct 13, 2009)

it was Torrington Bearings and then i think when Nastech took over they made stearing columns you can still see the runners for the crash test dummys in the top floor for testing the columns affect on the body


----------



## Midland Red (Oct 17, 2009)

Took these a bit further along Torrington Avenue, at the Templar Avenue roundabout
http://thiswonderfulland.fotopic.net/c1769251.html
Anyone know what the name of it was, please?


----------



## GoatHarraser (Oct 18, 2009)

not a clue mate but if i know it it's just next to the job center might be worth asking around the industrial estate near by must be some old boy who remembers


----------



## The Kaiser (Oct 19, 2009)

Midland Red said:


> Took these a bit further along Torrington Avenue, at the Templar Avenue roundabout
> http://thiswonderfulland.fotopic.net/c1769251.html
> Anyone know what the name of it was, please?



I know that place, no idea what it's called though mate. But I do know that the shed at the back is still partialy active as I've seen a van there and for a while it looked as if some gypos were squatting there, so be warned


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 20, 2009)

This place is currently being pulled down, they have started at the back and are working there way forward.

I didn't go in as there is active security on site and my footprints in the snow would have been easy to track.


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 29, 2010)

drove past today - gone


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is an old photo of the place from last nights Coventry Telegraph before they bricked up the windows and added the horrible cladding.

There is also an interesting article that accompanied it that may be of interest click here


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 5, 2010)

interesting article. Never realised the old Torrington building was behind there. I thought they had just knocked it down.

When I first drove up the A45 there was BL Canley, Torrington, Cincinatti and Matrix Churchill on the same stretch of road. Nothing left now apart from a few street names and the old Standard Social Club.


----------



## Midland Red (Mar 10, 2010)

Just for the record, last weekend 














Midland Red
http://thiswonderfulland.fotopic.net/


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 10, 2010)

Scarily simmilar to De La Rue. Fucking scumbags ripped that apart too


----------



## Malcog (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not coming on this siter anymore, nearly every new Industrial Site is an old customer of mine. 
what is everbody going to do to earn a living ? Oh, I see, join Gordon's Turkey Army.


----------

